# How isolated are you?



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

How isolated are you?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

At home I socialise very, very little. At uni I socialise a lot. By my standards, anyway.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Beyond isolated. Like in the grip of death. Welcome to my tomb.


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

I do tend to socialize more online, and am forced to when I go to school. A lot of the time I think I'm okay with that amount, but I also do sometimes wish I talked to people more. It really does get lonely sometimes. I mean, socializing online is great but sometimes, it's nice to actually have the physical presence of a person there when you're talking to them.


----------



## nightheron (Sep 30, 2013)

I socialize a moderate amount because I am a member of a number of organizations and clubs and I do some activities with them within the bounds of my anxiety. So I am only semi isolated, but for the most part, my socialization is not with people my age and that is where I am most unhappy with how much I socialize. I feel quite isolated that way and also for the lack of close friendships. I would like that to change.


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

Never socialise, and sometimes wish it was different. I think I enjoy my own company a bit more than I should. I need more friends.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

I get out of my house maybe once every two weeks. And even then I stick to my one friend like glue and hide behind his skirts like a little kid. Online I have one friend I talk to regularly. And that's it! :yay:cry


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Rarely, it's a bit extreme how long I go without taking to people. Or at least in my opinion it is because I'm isolated majority of the week.........should probably join something. :/


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm always home, I never go anywhere anymore. I only talk to my parents and one friend on Facebook.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a week in, week out - in terms of socialising; I don't plan for it to happen that way, but that's how it ends up. This week I have not been seeing anyone, talked to my parents a little and a couple of online friends. :b


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I only socialize with people who initiate it first. And I rarely enjoy it.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I socialize very little. But, can get through it when it is initiated.

At the moment, I'm "okay" with it. I've been like this since my childhood and have grown use to it? Sometimes, there are moments where I wish that I can say more though


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I never socialize. It's boring. Although if someone interesting approaches me with a subject that interests me... they'd better prepare themselves <3


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I go straight to work every morning and come directly home every night. I live alone and in the almost four years I've lived here I've never had a single visitor. I spend my weekends at home and rarely go anywhere unless I need to shop for essentials. Other than my boss and my mom I don't talk to anyone so I'm pretty much completely alone.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Like the poster above I live alone and only leave the house to go to work or shop for essentials, so no, I never socialise. Like most other things in life I can't really see much appeal in socialising, nor would I be able to even if I wanted to, since I'm depressed, boring, have nothing in common with most people and am too ugly to leave the house unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

Currently I don't go to school, don't have a job or friends, and only interact with family.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Only socialize with family and online with friends really. I see a friend or other people maybe once every few months.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I would say I'm pretty isolated. I can't go to college physically right now because of my condition. The only real socializing I do is on this site and with one friend who I talk to about once a month.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Patriot said:


> How isolated are you?


 Isolated enough to be sitting here reading people on the other side of the planet asking me how isolated I am 50 times a day.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I chose four; I socialize a moderate/small amount, and I'm not happy/hate how much (or rather, how little) I socialize.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh I'm really social... Online...in my room... ALL BY MYSELF. Sigh :/


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Only with my sister and my coworkers. I rarely ever hang out with someone outside of work and I always make up excuses when someone asks me to hang out. I don't want to socialize a lot and I actually enjoy spending most of my time alone. It's impossible to get other people to understand this though, so they always abandon me because they just don't have the patience. They just don't realize how incredibly difficult it is for me.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I don't want to socialize a lot and I actually enjoy spending most of my time alone. It's impossible to get other people to understand this though, so they always abandon me because they just don't have the patience. They just don't realize how incredibly difficult it is for me.


Yeah. I've gone through that, back when I had more invitations. And feeling guilty afterwards because I rejected the invitation. Just invite them back to do something when/if you feel like it. It shows them that you're not trying to push them away.

I socialize a small amount/I'm not happy about how much I socialize.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I socialize very little, I work from home a lot so I don't even do much socializing at work. So apart from going to the store to get stuff I need. Thats about as far as it goes.

I'm not happy with the level of my social life/skills. I however have started the process to try and beat this thing or at least diminish it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

moloko said:


> Yeah. I've gone through that, back when I had more invitations. And feeling guilty afterwards because I rejected the invitation. Just invite them back to do something when/if you feel like it. It shows them that you're not trying to push them away.
> 
> I socialize a small amount/I'm not happy about how much I socialize.


I push everyone away. I can't even keep up with online friendships. I want to, but don't at the same time.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I push everyone away. I can't even keep up with online friendships. I want to, but don't at the same time.


Once again, I totally understand you. I've gone through that myself too, it's like you're describing me a few years ago. That's why I said "if you feel like it". I eventually got through it, luckily. Kind of. Hopefully it will pass to you as well.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Almost totally isolated, sadly.

I wish I'd knew how to break out of the cycle but no luck so far.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Pretty isolated, which has only really happened within the last year or so. Used to be happy with it but not so much anymore, especially with my parents on my back about uni and jobs.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't socialize in real life. I talk to people online, though.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

"I'm not happy about how much I socialize" too much online, too little real life


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

The last living entity that I conversed with was a rabbit, and the conversation was very one-sided. It was pretty much just me saying "Aww, aren't you a wittle cootie pie!!"

Other than that, I never socialize.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't socialise.

That's a lie, I go to work 5-7 days and struggle through conversation out of necessity. That counts, right? As does making one off posts on the internet, it's a step towards actual interaction so I guess that counts too.

At the moment my SA pretty much means that any personal interaction, or socialisation leading to the development of friendship type associations, freaks me out. So everyone is kept a barge pole away, which 95% of the time I'm happy with; I like the quiet, I like spending time with just the animals, and I like the freedom to slob about the house watching rubbish television and cruising the internet in bed. But the other 5% is filled with that weird pit of the stomach feeling that I'd rather be interacting with another human being on a personal level, as some sort of friend, than lying in bed eating a carrot while looking at pictures of cats wearing bow ties.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I go out to the store and everything, but I get together with my friends very little.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

not isolated enough


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

I haven't had a real conversation with anyone other than a family member for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Isolated...


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm h happy with how much I socialise... I just wish it was more with my bf and family, that's all


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

the amount of socializing i get in a week: 

- one or two phone calls from my parents, sometimes a Skype call
-one Skype session from an overseas friend
-in 4 college classes, one a day, with 2 people in each class, a few sentences. And the teacher
-one or 2 emails from teachers or somebody in class to ask about homework
-basic chores...so that's interaction with ups guy, cashiers, hairdresser etc.
-an occasional wave from people that work in my apartment building (maintenance guys)
-the occasional smile or compliment while im walking my dog
-online chat rooms/forums, like this one.

lol that's pretty much every social interaction i can think of that ever happens for me. I probably visit my parents about 6 times a year so there is also that. And occasionally some years when i can afford plane tickets i visit Europe in the summer, where i have a few friends.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm so isolated that I've only ever happened once.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Except family stuff, absolutely never. The closest I get is SAS or [insert random forum].

It's a curious thing. I didn't even think people like me existed when I was child, I couldn't concieve why someon-

OMFG, I've become a MONSTER!!!! orz


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

I would have to say I am not happy with how much I socialize offline.

Maybe I find the loss or abandonment of a friend for no reason a lot more hurtful than one in the virtual World.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Imagine a distant cry on a moonless night.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

I never socialize except online and at home with my dad


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I never socialize!


----------



## JimS90 (May 19, 2013)

I was quite social in my teens, but it changed later on. I have one friend that I play games with at most once a week and also go fishing with a couple of times a year. I catch up with my brother if I can on some weeks and help him get the kids out and away from the TV. I see my girlfriend once in a blue moon when we're not studying. I had a good work friend, but she's away on maternity leave. Other than that, I'm by myself. The evenings are the worst. Could be worse, but I'm not happy about it sometimes. Wish I had a dog to talk to.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

In real life, I socialise a bit at work. Very little. Almost at all in spare time. 
My best friend was a virtual one. A girl from another country. We talked through Skype a lot. Not anymore.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

It's funny that I am surrounded with thousands of people my age, and at least five feet behind a wall on either side of me as I am typing this on my laptop, there are people doing whatever it is they do in their dorm rooms. I am geographically in the epicenter of campus life -- yet socially, due to my anxieties, social ineptitude, and depression, I am isolated. 

Besides class, buying food (or else I'd starve....I wish I didn't need to eat to sustain life), and a few times to play videogames on a friend's console across campus, I stay in my dorm. I am nearly a hikkikimori.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Rarely, but the style I disapprove of.
Rarely, close to the ideal.


----------



## Cory R (Jun 4, 2009)

I socialize a moderate amount, mainly on message boards. I talk to my family more then I use to. I was even enclosed around my family for the longest time. I rarely talk to strangers and whatnot, though.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

"I never socialize," and "I'm not happy about how much I socialize."

I literally just don't have the chance, even if I wanted to. There's nobody around here for me to socialize with, and no way for me to meet/befriend anyone. :rain Unless you'd count chattering with my parents (who I live with--and *not* chattering about my problems or interests whatsoever), listening to a nurse or doctor (no, not a therapist) make smalltalk while treating me, replying to a clerk when they comment on something I'm buying, or saying a random comment or two when I run into a relative, which I don't count as socializing. :blank

I don't want a LOT of socializing since I'm an introvert and I just have so many of my own problems to deal with that I'd make a sucky friend/acquaintance, but...it'd be really nice to have at least a _little_ meaningful social interaction. :sigh

My only real "socializing" is done online...and even on the Internet, I really don't socialize too much, since people don't notice me anywhere (or else want me gone). Hanging out here on SAS half the day is about it. :/


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

I consider my self very much isolated. I don't even socialize online.

I hang out with 5 or 6 geeky friends of mine at weekends. Although none have SA, their socialization is poor like me. And that is all for me.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm almost hermit status isolated. I only talk to my grandma and I don't go out much.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I socialize a small amount. & I'm happy with the amount I socialize.

I make small-talk with my roommate everyday, and that's it. We're not really friends, but it's better than spending a year living in the same room as someone you hate or don't talk to at all.

Unlike most people, I don't need rl friends to feel normal or happy. I'm perfectly fine with not talking to people. Pretty much the ultimate introvert.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I socialize a lot and I hate it.
Often fantasizing of relocating to a remote hillside in southeast Asia.


----------

